# WMAA WebSite Updated



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2005)

The long planned update to the WMAA website has begun.  The new look debuted at the start of this years Buffalo Camp, and over the next few weeks we will be adding new content, and reformatting the old.

 Please pardon our dust as we remodel.

 Right now, the media library has been updated to feature a few clips from this years Buffalo Camp, as well as a few from the past.

http://wmarnis.com

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

Who are those two good-looking guys in the center picture in the banner on the main page?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Who are those two good-looking guys in the center picture in the banner on the main page?


 Why, I dunno.  I think they look familiar.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 7, 2005)

You mean the ones humbled by the better looking guy in the right-hand pic??
artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup...there is definatily some hot asses there....OH! Did I type that out loud!?!? :rofl:


----------

